# Dosnt listen to other people



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Ok Sunny is getting pretty good at listening to me but he just refuses to listen to my mom. I told her she needs to try training him a bit so he would listen to her but she went on the whole he is my dog i need to take care of this thing. Well i did he listens to me great, i dont see anyway i can make him listen to her though when she wont do anything other than get mad at me about it....is there anything at all i can do????


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

have you tried showing her a training book with the answer to why the dog doesnt listen to her?? or show her a website?that sucks your mom isnt supportive with the training.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I really try, she just goes back to how i wanted him so i have to take care of him, which i do...i just dont think there is a way for me to make him listen to her


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The simplest solution is to crate or pen him when you are not around so he does not need to listen to her.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Mar 28 2005, 06:20 PM
> *The simplest solution is to crate or pen him when you are not around so he does not need to listen to her.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=46962*


[/QUOTE]

Well i would but she wants him to play with her so she keeps taking him to go sit and play with him alone then comes running screaming at me when he does something wrong.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Uhhh, that sounds like it's her problem not you or Sunny.







Is she scared to discipline him? Tell him "NO!" or something? What does she expect from you and Sunny(this is not intended to be rude, it's an actual question







)? Because if she has a problem with Sunny, she should leave him alone in his crate, you know?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If it is your dog then you need to be firm and set down rules. If she does not want to work with him then she cannot take him out when you are not around to supervise. 

My fear aggressive dog adores his Grammy, but she would let him attack people who came in the house. For the safety of my dog and advancing his training she had to agree to be part of the solution or else leave him in his pen when I was not arround. That was the bottom line.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Yeah i know, i was just thinking maybe there was a solution i mean trainers train dogs to listen to other people thought there might be a trick or something to it (ok i really hoped there was) i am just gonna have to keep him with me at all times i guess, no more wandering around the house for Sunny


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@Mar 29 2005, 10:46 PM
> *Yeah i know, i was just thinking maybe there was a solution i mean trainers train dogs to listen to other people thought there might be a trick or something to it (ok i really hoped there was) i am just gonna have to keep him with me at all times i guess, no more wandering around the house for Sunny
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=47370*


[/QUOTE]

Dogs listen to other people because they have generalized the command. A dog that is always out and about, handed off to other people and worked with by other people is going to be likely to respond well to them. If you put that dog with somebody they know they can get away with anything with and are never rewarded for behaving or worked with, they are not going to behave. A trainer doesn't train the dog to listen to other people, it trains the dog to respond to cues in a variety of situations.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Doesn't Sunny have to learn to listen to your mom since she will be in charge of him when you go off to college? I think I remember you posting a few months back about your concerns about his alpha behavior around your mother and need to resolve it before you leave for college.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Mar 30 2005, 09:27 AM
> *Doesn't Sunny have to learn to listen to your mom since she will be in charge of him when you go off to college? I think I remember you posting a few months back about your concerns about his alpha behavior around your mother and need to resolve it before you leave for college.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=47394*


[/QUOTE]

Yep thats pretty muhc my situation, its really gettting bad with Sunny and my mom though becuase he listens to me his listens to my aunt he listens to my friend my freind's mom but just will not listen to anything my mom says. I might just stick around for the first 2 yeaers though and go to CC then take him with me but if i do end up going i might have to start considering leaving him with someone who is more capable of taking care of him.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Does your mother want the responsibility of Sunny when you go to college? If so, then I'd recommend either enrolling Sonny in a puppy training class or having a trainer come to your house and having your mother be the primary person who works with Sunny. She will have to make a commitment to Sonny in order for this to work out. Otherwise, as you say, you will have to either stay home and go to community college or find someone else to take him.

To be honest, I think it will be hard to find someone who would be willing to take Sonny for the 4 years you are in college, then give him back. I think truthfully you will be looking for a new home for Sunny if it gets to that point.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Mar 30 2005, 03:58 PM
> *To be honest, I think it will be hard to find someone who would be willing to take Sonny for the 4 years you are in college, then give him back. I think truthfully you will be looking for a new home for Sunny if it gets to that point.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=47510*


[/QUOTE]

Well its wouldnt be 4 years it would just be 1 year maybe 2, not even a whole year just the part i am in school for. Schools reqire that you like on campus for your first year, some schools your second as well. I plan to get him back as soon as its posslble for me. Now i am proubly gonna be a bit busier than i am now, so Sunny will proubly be getting a more low maintnece hair cut after high school lol. People have been telling me he might be to much work for me once i am in college becuase so much will be going on but honestly i think i need him around he keeps me for totally stressing out, and he will be 3-4 years old by then so maybe a little less of a crazy puppy.

My mom really likes Sunny she just wants him to be prefect already, which is kinda weird becuase the last 2 dogs we had wernt half as well behaved as Sunny but she always took care of them (i was littler and anyone here with kids knows you get an 8 year old a dog and even if they say they are gonna take care of it, its just not gonna happen lol) I know she wouldnt be all that happy if i told her i wanted to leave him with her sister or her friend. I am trying to get him listening to her like when she tells him to do something and he is totally ignoring her, like sit for example, and will go and move him to be sitting. Think thats might help? you know she would be giving the comand i just do i all giving rewards and actully making him follow them? its the best i have come up with so far


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

ugh i refuse to live on campus my first year.. teeny tiny dorm room? no thanks haha







i might have just sounded like a total brat and if so i'm sorry. but how can they really MAKE you stay on campus? i'll just buy a house and be like "but my daddy lives there" lol. it might work for you? that way you can bring sunny. the main reason i totally dont wanna live in a dorm now is cuz of my lucy baby lol. i'm way too attached


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Mar 30 2005, 09:23 PM
> *ugh i refuse to live on campus my first year.. teeny tiny dorm room? no thanks haha
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Well i know some schools have policys about you can live off campus but only within so many miles. I know some schools that have really awful old dorms dont require it but most do. I dont see anyway i could afford a house right out of high school anyways maybe a tiny apartment, and considering the top thing on my list will be that it allows pets i am proubly not gonna be able to be very picky.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It depends on the college...not all require you live on campus the first year, but if you don't want a dorm, you have to apply as a commuter student. It can be difficult to change. When I committed to getting a dog and knew I wanted to go to college one of my requirements was being able to live off campus.


----------

